# Activation et utilisation d'une carte Itunes



## houlouk (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté aujourd'hui une carte I tunes d'une valeur de 15, cependant je n'arrive pas à l'utilisée... Il me dise: "vous devez l'activez" je ne comprends pas, je l'ai payer donc elle doit être activée.

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider à régler mon problème.


----------



## flotow (26 Décembre 2009)

Tu vas sur le Store. Tu te connectes puis tu cliques sur la flèche à droite de ton compte. Tu vas avoir une option qui te permettra de saisir ton # de carte via l'option _Saisir un code_. Il faut gratter au dos de la carte pour récupérer le # et non pas utiliser le # de code barre (qui sont de même longueur )


----------



## houlouk (26 Décembre 2009)

Merci à toi de m'avoir répondu!!! je vais enfin pouvoir télécharger!


----------

